# A gig !!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a gig today. 
A GIG !!!!!
First one since February. Port Hope Santa Claus Parade.....with a twist. All the stuff that is usually on floats (including the Soul Shakers Union) were curb side and everyone drove by in their own cars with family inside. 
We were outside, masked up and more than appropriately distanced. It was actually a great afternoon for all it looks like. We started playing at 12 noon and did not stop till the parade was over at 2:45. Thats one long set. 2hrs and 45 minutes. My fingers are done. But I’m not complaining. Sooooo great to play out again.
No Christmas music was played !!! hahaha The Soul Shakers Union is VERY Humble Pie-esque. Revved up versions of old R&B and Blues. No clean tones required. 😜 
My rig ....which sounded awesome btw...was the Soldano HR25 into a open back 1x12 cab loaded with a vintage JBL D120F. Everyone in the band was allotted one AC outlet. So my pedals had to be battery powered. The Haze67 Fuzz was MONSTERous.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

With like.....people?!? And,and music?!?!??
Maybe.....god forbid.......beer?
I am so jealous & happy for you bud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How loud did you have to set it to get over the generator? Looks like fun!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> With like.....people?!? And,and music?!?!??
> Maybe.....god forbid.......beer?
> I am so jealous & happy for you bud.


Yes people....yes music....no beer 



Budda said:


> How loud did you have to set it to get over the generator? Looks like fun!


hahahahaha exactly. funny thing was....it became like white noise....I forgot all about it till it was turned off. Then it was like ahhhhhh. 
But the band is loud


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats !!! Also ....A HAZE FUZZ !!! Amazing ... I have been tempted many many times to get In on one of them . Along with a R2R Treble booster


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow happy for you Pete. I'm not seeing my band get together till next year. And I might have to disband the old band as now I am thinking I'll expand our duo instead.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was going to sell my generator but I think I’m gonna keep it...lol


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I checked the date on this post when I saw "gig" mentioned. Good to see it was current


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your HAPPINESS!

I just bought the Honda 2200i INVERTER. Much quieter than a generator. Not cheap but likely to outlast two or three imitations. A second one can be linked to double the output for power hungry applications, but one should be fine for any sensible gig. So quiet and clean, I would start it in my living room. 

Again, congrats on the gig. Good to see!


----------



## dkgable (Nov 29, 2020)

Drooling over that HAZE FUZZ!!!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Pete, how do you like the DD-200? Is it as good as the DD-20 was?

Congrats on the gig!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

ooohhh... Outdoor gig in late November, in ON!! Well, I don't see any snow in the pics but expect it was rather brisk playing outdoors for that length of time!! Did you have to wear mittens?? 
Please keep in mind that this inquiry is originating from the 'left coast banana belt'!


----------

